# 211 Picture freeze



## gcs5656 (Aug 8, 2006)

Has anyone else had the picture freeze? When that happens the sound keeps going with the program. The only way I have found to get the current picture back is to turn the receiver off and then back on or switch channels. If someone has an idea of a way to fix this please let me know.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

All I can say, is get use to it. VIP211 is loaded with plenty of problem. Picture freezes up a lot when viewing HD Channels. Recording Saturday night on Starz and the picture locked up a couple of times during that recording. You can't count on Dish Network. Never had these issues with Cable. A little bit of rain and no picture. Every afternoon around 5:00pm a drop signal happens everyday. And if you are under contract, to bad. Welcome to Dish Network.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

All I can say is don belive it. Ive had my vip211 from feb 12th untill present and have never had screen freeze or rain fade. Have only had to reboot one time for bsod and the lip sync problem. Most of the posts you will read are negitive and do not speak for all vip211 owners.

Mike


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

rustamust said:


> All I can say is don belive it. Ive had my vip211 from feb 12th untill present and have never had screen freeze or rain fade. Have only had to reboot one time for bsod and the lip sync problem. Most of the posts you will read are negitive and do not speak for all vip211 owners.
> 
> Mike


Glad that yours is working fine, however, i am on my 3rd vip211 and it still has major issues. I pay a $100 a month and they will not do anything to remedy my problem. In fact they sent me component cables for free and said use them instead of HDMI. The whole reason i bought the receiver was the HDMI, digital sound and video.
Now tell me, what kind of fix is that. I bought the receiver for $400 when it first came out and like I said above I am now on my 3rd one. Why should I have to wait for a fix? I work in the lodging business and have to deal with customer complaints (not too often), If I told them they would have to wait till there is a fix, do you think they will come back, and stay at this hotel again. If a customer reserves a deluxe non-smoking room and when he arrives he gets a standard smoking room, do you think he is going to be happy. Especially when he paid for the upgrade. I would most likely have to offer him a free room, a discount or pay for comparable deluxe room at another hotel.

I am not asking for free programming, all I want is the issues fixed. Even the damn caller id doesn't work right, I had no issues with caller id on my 301 and that receiver cost me 4 times less. You can't just tell a ciustomer to wait for a fix, if it was me I would offer a discount or a different type of receiver until all issus are fixed. This way you are assuring your customer that you are trying your best to rectify their situation.
Remember a happy customer tells at least 5 people about his expierience where a unhappoy customer tells at least 10.
I have been a customer since 96 and was happy until February, now I am concidering dropping Dish and taking a boat load of friends with me.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I think when someone is paying $100.00 a month, all the kinks should be worked out. I am also on my 3rd receiver. As to the rain fading and drop signals everyday and more than one time a day, I never had these issues with cable. But out hands are tied because of there contract.


----------



## Marshdweller (Oct 4, 2006)

gcs5656 said:


> Has anyone else had the picture freeze? When that happens the sound keeps going with the program. The only way I have found to get the current picture back is to turn the receiver off and then back on or switch channels. If someone has an idea of a way to fix this please let me know.


Last night, during Boston Legal, I experienced picture freeze. The picture remained frozen but the sound track continued on with the program Switched from OTA HD to regular digital channel but no luck. Checked other channels with the same result. Turned the power off then on, using the remote, but no change. Recycled the power on the 211, and after the receiver reloaded, everything was fine. This is one of two 211's I have. They were installed about a month ago.

New problem with the other receiver is that the picture comes on but no sound. This is fixed by simply turning the receiver off and then on with the remote. No need to recycle the power.

Both of these are annoying and not what I am paying for.


----------



## gopack65 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am also getting a Picture Freeze. Here are my symptoms, let me know if they mirror the problems you are having:
Picture freezes, audio continues for 30 seconds to a minute. Remote is completely ineffective during this time. The receiver resets itself after a minute or so. It goes through the entire reset process (locating signal, downloading program guide) and then tv comes back on. This happens every 10-20 minutes on every channel (OTA, SAt locals, sat hd, everything!). I called Dish Network and they insisted it was the HDMI cable. So, i switched to component and it was still happening. I called back and now they are sending me a new box. I have another 211 that has not froze yet, but has a dead HDMI port.

So, what are our options? Can i get an older version that for sure works? Or do i just have to continue dealing with this? I would be very interested to hear if other people are having the same problem.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

gopack65 said:


> I am also getting a Picture Freeze. Here are my symptoms, let me know if they mirror the problems you are having:
> Picture freezes, audio continues for 30 seconds to a minute. Remote is completely ineffective during this time. The receiver resets itself after a minute or so. It goes through the entire reset process (locating signal, downloading program guide) and then tv comes back on. This happens every 10-20 minutes on every channel (OTA, SAt locals, sat hd, everything!). I called Dish Network and they insisted it was the HDMI cable. So, i switched to component and it was still happening. I called back and now they are sending me a new box. I have another 211 that has not froze yet, but has a dead HDMI port.
> 
> So, what are our options? Can i get an older version that for sure works? Or do i just have to continue dealing with this? I would be very interested to hear if other people are having the same problem.


A replacement receiver is no going to solve your problem, I am on my 3rd Vip[ 211 and still having similar problems.


----------

